# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Every Carter Family Song!

## BradKlein

Here's a link to to a fun new audio blog, The Carter Family Project.

My friends and neighbors, Fran Leadon and Leigh Anderson are posting every song the Carter Family recorded.  It's an informal effort, with a new song posted almost every day.  Pretty much any of their many friends who drop by to pick, get roped into participating.  Some are pros, some hacks like me, and the whole thing is built around their young son's nap times.  

Leigh is a great writer too, so you'll find some interesting posts about the Carters scattered throughout.  

If anyone has any questions for them, no matter how basic, I'll see that they get passed along.

----------

albeham

----------


## Michael Eck

This is a great concept!

----------


## evanreilly

The Bear Family has released BCD-15865 LK,* The Carter Family: In the Shadow of Clinch Mountain*. This 12 CD box set includes every song recorded by the Carters; the box set also includes a 220 page hard-cover book about them as well.

----------


## catmandu2

That is really cool Brad--thanks for the link.

I grew up in Detroit listening to Rush, Bob Seeger, MC5.  The only thing I knew about the Carter Family was that Charlie Haden said he grew up listening to them.

But, since getting into folk music ten years ago, CF has become my family's "go to" ouvre for family singing, and I recognize them as the seminal figure they are.  I came to CF myself through Jody Stecher and Kate Brislin's recordings.

----------


## BradKlein

The project reminds me of how the information makes so much music and information accessible, in a way that has changed enormously over my lifetime.  Endless lyrics on-line.  Brilliantly produced compilations like the one Evan notes.  

I think the beauty of this project is not the virtuosity of the performances or the 'scholarship' per se, but the 'friendliness', for lack of a better word.  It's the kind of thing that can be very inspiring for the right audience.  I've certainly learned plenty, and enjoyed their updates.

----------


## BradKlein

Sorry about that syntactical mess above.  I think that I meant to say is, that these day, there is so much more music, lyrics, and info available, compared to just a decade or so before.

----------


## Phil Sussman

Brad,
Thanks for posting the link to this wonderful project. Almost makes me long to go back on the F train to the old Brooklyn homestead. :Smile:  This is going to beat out the cafe mp3s for listening at work for a while! I'm going to spread the word on this link. Kudos to Fran, Leigh, Jen, and all. 

FYI, all, I did have to upgrade to the latest Adobe Flash on my Mac to get the page to work in Safari.

Phil

----------


## Theo W.

That is really really awesome. I'll be enjoying following and listening.

----------


## Randolph

Brad, 
Thanks for the cool link.  I just listened to "Blue Eyes" and there is such a sweet, soulful groove to their rendition of the tune, that I am already gone to pick up the octave mando in an attempt to dredge it back up from long dormant brain cells.  Let your friends know that this is indeed nicely done.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Barefoot Bud

Great site! Y'all do some good work!

----------


## BradKlein

Well it's been about a year, and the Carter Family Project has posted over 100 Carter Family songs, many recorded with musical guests and neighbors.  Here's Fran and Leigh doing song #101, I think.  Live! Last week at a nice little club in Brooklyn.  And what a sweet gospel tune!

----------


## BradKlein

I got to sit in with the CarFamPro the other day on I Loved You Better than You Knew, a song I hadn't heard before.  What a sweet Carter Family song!

You can listen here.

No mandolin on that track, so think of it as 'Music Minus One' and play along! I'd love to see this become a book/songbook.  Leigh and Fran are both great writers.

----------


## BradKlein

Well just in case any of y'all are following the CarFamPro, they have reached the halfway point, and are celebrating with a fun concert at the Jalopy Theatre here in Brooklyn tomorrow, Friday, Jan 11, 2013.  Lots of local musicians taking part in an evening of Carter songs, and I was lucky enough to get, 'I Never Will Marry'!  So if you're in town, come on down to Red Hook, Brooklyn!

And I just notice that the NY Times has a write up about the project and concert online today.  You can read it >>HERE<<

Rehearsal:

----------

Beanzy, 

JH Murray, 

Jim Garber, 

Martin Jonas

----------


## Tomy Plunk#er

Great link thanks for posting

----------


## Jim Garber

Wish I could make it Brad, but I just found out about it this morning. Oh well. It sounds like a nice evening with many of may favorite songs. I did listen to a few of the recordings on the site. Very nice.

----------

BradKlein

----------

